# Sprinkler valve solenoid activates when powered off? ARRGGHHHH!!



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Okay, 

There are deffinate consequenses for trying to cram too many build projects in before Halloween without ample time to test them all.

My "genious" plan was to use one of those Target christmas light remotes, one for each of my props to trigger the prop, spotlight and activate sound.

the only problem is that after some testing last night, I found that my solenoids trigger my valve when POWERED OFF!!! so I cant just power on the strip and have everything activate at once.

The prop DEACTIVATES, the spotlight goes on and so does the sound :finger: 

Anyway for me to quicky remedy this before the big night?

I tried wiring the solenoid backwards, but that doesnt matter it still activates my valve when powered down.

Unless its stupid easy, I dont think ill be able to wire a seperate switch for the lights and sound and throw two switches at the same time (powerdown the valve, power up the sound and light)


HEEELLLLPP!!!!


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

do the solenoid valves only have 2 ports??


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Not sure, this is the first time I have ever tried building and using a pneumatic prop, the valve and solenoid is a orbit sprinkler valve from Home depot, there are only 2 wires comming from the solenoid and has a manual on/off switch.

with the switch to on, it will only fire when power is removed, with the switch to off, there is constant air to the valve.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

So when you press the remote to send power to the strip, the light turns on, the sound turns on, and the pneumatics turn off? Do you have the air lines plumbed correctly, and have you tried reversing the connections? Sounds like you have an air line going to the wrong port.


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

I am working on my first prop using a WS valve. With mine there was a manual flow leaver that had to be disengaged. I also noticed that if even disengaged the first time the valve is preserized it will go off. As long as there is air preaser from that point it would work. I tired all kinds of wiring and nothing made a difference. I will try to post a pic later of what Ive been working on for you to compare with.

THanks


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

This is similar to what I built and am using.

http://www.halloweenfear.com/Manifold.html

Powering the solenoid with a rainbird transformer and yes, the solenoid will activate the air when powered down...

Im sure ive done something really wrong.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hellspawn, which model Orbit valve are you using? I see that Rainbird valves have a flow direction requirement (solenoid must be at the outlet side of the pipe). Have you checked to see if this is a requirement with the Orbit valve?


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I have not, I built my valve exactly like the one shown in that link and I dont know if the Orbit valves have a flow direction requirement.

I do know that on the valve itself, there is an arrow that shows the direction the water should travel, I kept that in mind when hooking up the airsource.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Man, that's weird. Can you set up a relay to activate the solenoid? That way you could have the solenoid on the Normally Closed side of the relay and essentialy be reversing the action when you activate the power strip.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

For this year, im going to have to realize that not everything works out the way you designed it to, ill have to make the best of it, be positive and remember that most everyone (if not all) will not know the difference.

Next year, ill use commercial valves, solenoids, air cylinders, relays and sound boards and ill plan ahead and make sure its going to work the way I want it to and not wait untill the last minute!

Thanks for your input, I was hoping that there might be a quick and easy fix to my problem, but looks like this is just the way it goes when you try and hack something together thats not meant for the job.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Well I built a barrel pop up using the Raintree sprinkler valve and I am using one of those remote's to trigger everything too, but mine works fine. Sounds like you may have a bad solenoid. I've read your posts and just can't figure out how the thing is going off on you with the power off.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I went out yesterday, bought another sprinkler valve/solenoid, used the new solenoid on the old valve, same thing...

Built a new valve and still the same thing... 

The only thing I did not try was to reverse the intended flow direction.

I might do that today if I feel lucky, last thing I want to do is completely render my prop useless on the big day, at least now I know what to expect and I can make it work.


----------

